# For anyone dealing with Anxiety/Stress/Depression/Mental problems



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Bare with this and read it until the end ... It will save you a fortune in mental treatment.

Sigh I'm going to have to get into detail here.... I've paid over 100's of pounds for psychotherapy help. My anxiety was through the roof and I could barely string a sentence together I was that nervous. I'm still in a state where I don't go out anymore because of the embarrassing symptoms ... even lining up at a que in a shop is a struggle. You feel labeled and feel like shit because it's out of your hands and you can't do anything about it. This has happened in a lot of social situations to the point where it's expected. I have too much pride to put myself out socially until I get a resolve again because I feel to an extent that right now this doesn't define me and it won't. I refuse to let a physical illness reflect who I am and give other people an opinion about me.

Olfactory reference syndrome is due to social anxiety and a lack of self-esteem. What you lack is something called an internal locus of control which is the root cause of over 90% of mental problems like depression and anxiety. It is the feeling of not being in control and believing everything is happening externally. People who have a high external locus believe in Religion and think everything is caused for a reason i.e. fate or karma or angels. They tend to be superstitious and if something happens like they win money or beat cancer it was because of some divine purpose. Anxiety is caused by low self-esteem - Low self-esteem is caused by lack of an internal locus - Low self esteem equates to negative thoughts and negative thoughts lead to depression.










Your belief system right now is that the world is a terrible place and it's miserable and you'll never be cured.

First I've to explain some things:

Depression is the culmination of negative thoughts repeated over and over again. It becomes automated without you realising and this is what we call "Secondary cognition". The workings of your inner voice saying negative things like I'm not good enough I have no control over XYZ

Social anxiety is a string of thoughts worrying about one's self "I hope she doesn't smell me Dear god don't sit next to me please don't" "Christ she's sitting next to me Oh god it's happening" Again reflecting on Self-esteem

These two are very easy to get rid of and a lot of people don't realise this. It's actually so easy to lose weight and stop smoking addictions via this method as-well. Also don't let people say shit like "Depression is a chemical imbalance you can't help it " -- Complete and utter bullshit. Depression is as curable as a small cut on your wrist.

So what have they both got in common ? ----- Negative Thoughts -----

Negative thoughts are the root cause for Depression, Suicides , Anxiety , Stress and can cause Real physical problems ...

Don't believe me as to how strong it is .... Focus on the tip of one of your fingers and think about it getting warmer and warmer. Thoughts can physically cause you to do things i.e. Pass gas, Sweat ... Practically shit yourself by worrying about shtting yourself so much.

Stress levels are also caused by a lack of being in control - Internal locus of control. They build up and as we all know the saying that stress can kill it really is put into context because it really can. If you think about it that way then imagine what anxiety can do as I'm sure you all bare the fruits of its labour.

So Ultimate how to cure Depression and Anxiety and Suicidal thoughts guide and live through anything the rest of your life.

Mentioned earlier about negative thoughts being the root cause of everything so how do you turn it around ?

----- Positive thoughts-----

Ding ding ding buzzer we have a prize ... Positive thoughts cure Depression, Fix your locus of control to a Normal one and once your locus of control is internal it Supercharges your Self esteem and stops all Social anxiety. Preposterous you say what a load of shit you say ? Please read up on Studies involving locus of control and it's link to Self esteem and Anxiety.

Think of all three as a triangle, They are interlinked - Low Internal locus of control equates to Low Self esteem - Low Self esteem equates to High Social anxiety/Depression.










To boost your Self esteem and locus of control it is done via a very simple method.

The Magical Million dollar secret is to process Positive and Negative thoughts differently. Right now you see the world through your shit-tinted spectacles and everything is doom and gloom. This is because you aren't processing the positive things that happen around you on a daily basis.

Did you have LG and go out and use public transport today ? Did you think to yourself oh for fuck sake not again people are going to judge me... STOP Look at is this way .. How fucking brave are you to do that, It takes immense amount of bravery for someone to even do that whilst that's happening, give yourself the biggest pat on the back ever jesus christ. Write that down what you did, Think about how brave you were to do that all day - Think about how brave you were to go into work like that ... Give yourself a pat on the back.

Normally before you would have thought of it as a negative but now it's been turned around. What we do is make a list of all these positive experiences and think about them constantly throughout the day ... Physically write a list of ten things and keep on adding to them. Write what made it a positive experience and what would somebody else from the outside looking in think i.e. If your friend was going through the same thing and went for a job interview or on a date ... You would be pretty damn proud for even having the balls to do that.

This list will ultimately cure you of all depression and Anxiety in 2-3 weeks tops .... Writing down every positive experience ... Did someone say you have nice hair ? Write that shit down .. You have nice hair, Did you sit in a car next to someone and have LG ... You sat in a car you mad person whilst that was happening ... you have balls.

This method is tried and tested and I'm going to come off as hypocritical in saying that it hasn't worked for me ... It hasn't worked for me ... Yet ..... in that I still have these disgusting physical symptoms and I'm afraid the only cure is surgery, Once I get surgery I will appreciate life more than every other person because of what this has taken away from me these past couple of years. My confidence and Self-Esteem will be so high that I reckon I could walk naked in front of a crowd and sing at the top of my lungs. That is what's keeping me going ... That is why I'm not depressed - Sure I get sick of it everyday but I Know there is an end goal for me in sight and I'll make it.

I hope I've helped even one person in the slightest with this method because it will also save you thousands on mental treatment.

That list method has also helped people beat Cancer , Cure people who couldn't move limbs due to psychological reasons(that's how strong thoughts can be), Cured IBS, Cured schizophrenia , Cures depression and a whole host of other problems both mental and physical.

Anyway that was my two cents ... If even anyone has made it to the bottom I commend you and wish you the best.


----------



## luckyhope (Jul 21, 2012)

That's really interesting and true. I truly believe that our thoughts create our reality. And what we think creates or exacerbates our diseases. Positive thought is so powerful and there's always something to be positive about. When you look at things through a positive light you can succeed at anything. I know life's circumstances can make it hard to think positive. It's always easier to think negative. But when you make it a point to think positive it gives you more confidence. More ability to go and do the things that you want to do.

Your mind controls everything. And it is powerful. If you think about those subconscious negative thoughts that run through your mind all day it would surprise you. That internal dialog is everything. It's hard to change though. I think it takes longer than 3 weeks to get a more positive outlook. It could take months. You've been feeding those negative thoughts to your mind for so long its become natural to think that way. It takes time to change. Negative thoughts are so easy to follow. They can control you. And depending on how long you've let them control you the harder it is to believe the positive.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

interesting. my lg/fbo goes away if i talk to someone, its quite remarkable how much it shifts by just looking someone in the eye and saying stuff. might be some truth in it.

i still think its physical, just somethings push it over the edge.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

westr said:


> interesting. my lg/fbo goes away if i talk to someone, its quite remarkable how much it shifts by just looking someone in the eye and saying stuff. might be some truth in it.
> 
> i still think its physical, just somethings push it over the edge.


[q];++d){var></a>[q]+d[q])break;a+=d}b=!0}this.e&&(d=x+e(json.stringify(this.h())),131072>[q];++b)for(var>

It also dosn't happen in your sleep or when your distracted because it's primarily caused by you thinking about it and your brain sending reactions. You may have had one incident where you accidentally farted or couldnt hold in wind and you worried about it so much and thought about it , it's become an automated process - The thought ... One thought causes you to pass it - I know because it causes me to.

The Only way to get rid of it is by doing that list - Building an internal locus and high self-esteem helps people cure impotence problems, talking in front of a crowd of people ... the list is endless.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

definitey worth a go, my mind goes off on one when i havent talked to anyone for a while. i have imaginary arguments full of paranoia and feel like everyones judging me, and everyones making too much noise. plus the first thing that happened to me was panic attacks following a 2 day bender.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

ere, if youre paying 100's for phsycotherapy, why not pay £300 for a defecography at a private hospital? i googled how much they cost and apparently they range from 300-1000. i was considering doing that then going back to nhs with the results.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

westr said:


> ere, if youre paying 100's for phsycotherapy, why not pay £300 for a defecography at a private hospital? i googled how much they cost and apparently they range from 300-1000. i was considering doing that then going back to nhs with the results.


[q];++d){var></a>[q]+d[q])break;a+=d}b=!0}this.e&&(d=x+e(json.stringify(this.h())),131072>[q];++b)for(var>

Live in Northern Ireland ... It's a speciality here and literally no-one gets it done, not even the private hospitals


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Horizonzero,

Interesting talk. Once I heard depression described very similar to this. Negative thoughts outpace positive thoughts. Actually, it is very simple to think of depression as caused by too much negative things happening to a person, so they have more negative things to think about (Of course, is more complicated than that, no doubt).

Agree with you, that neurotransmitter imbalance is not cause of depression, it is effect of depression. Negative thought makes us feel bad. Mechanism of feeling is changes in levels of various neurotransmitters, which in term make hormone releases and many other changes throughout body. It is too much negative thinking that causes neurotrasmitter imbalance in brain, which is how depression makes us feel bad. This is how antidepressants work, by artificially elevating levels of neurotransmitters which are better associated with well being, such as serotonin (e.g. the most common antidepressent in the world, Prozac, a selective serotonin re-uptake inhibitor).

I really like, mention of changing how we look at things. Like thinking "I am so brave for going in to work with this" instead of "That was such a bad day at work, so many peoples hate me and laughed at me today".

Also, I would like to add, that defocography told nothing about my condition. I thought it would show some internal intussusception or something like this enterocele or sigmoidocele, etc etc. But nothing. Actually, it was last investigation I took because no money left. I think I never paid for it indeed so I cannot tell you exactly how much they said it was going to be









I understand, that dynamic pelvic MRI is best investigation to have because best detail, and shows muscles in motion.


----------

